# More Humminbird Snapshots 998C SI "Mass"



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Well we went out in the boat Sat 3/19/2011 looking for some more structure to fish. We were going to try for some Sheephead but couldn't get any live shrimp so we bought some dead and tried that for a while with no luck. So we headed up the sand bar looking for big brown turds floating with no luck AKA "Cobia". So we went to the Mass to take a look at it with the side scan and took a few pictures. Then we headed back into the bay to find a few more spots on are way in and here is what we found.


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

heres the Bob Q


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Very nice. Thanks for posting the pics!


----------



## seachaser (Jan 8, 2009)

*how deep*

how deep have you been out to and had good images


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

I have only been in 70' of water tops so far it say it can go up to 130'. I only have a 17' bay boat not real keen on going out to far.

*Brandon's Low Cost Computer Repair
Free Diagnostics
[email protected]
850-384-8863 or 850-384-TUNE
http://computerrepairspensacola.com/*


----------

